# Collet Aligning Screw



## TommyD (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone ever replace one of these in their Bridgeport?

The one here at skool is work, the students jam the collet up the spindle and crank it tight, it doesn't have to have the slot aligned with the screw BUT it goes in much easier if it is. It doesn't look too involved, I have the parts list here in front of me and it looks like it SHOULD be pretty easy. There is two different exploded views for serial number 'up to' and 'up', I'm not sure what one we have yet, there is a HEAVY coat of paint covering up the numbers but neither looks too complicated. I just hope it's not a PITA to change out this little set screw.

The ONLY reason I'm not is dis-assembly mode is because we are union and because I have never seen my job description (my boss is getting it, he is interested also). I'm in one union and maintenance is another, we've bumped heads over a couple of things before and I'm trying to play nice.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 2, 2015)

I have watched some videos on the job and it look like a under an hour job. need the parts, they use an usual tpi so you need the set screw and the pin. I watched more then 1 video and the trick is to not try to screw out the screw in pin BUT to screw the pin into the collet area because the beat up thread may cause and issue backing it out. I found the parts on ebay for about $11


----------



## TommyD (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you. I'll have to look at You Tube and see what  can find.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 2, 2015)

all are very similar but the screw in to remove is the best info.
good luck let us know how it works, I need to do mine and my boys mill, but not having any issue holding collets or releasing so far.


----------



## TommyD (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks Ed, looks to be pretty simple. I'm sure my fat fingers will prove to be a nuisance in placing the screws.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 2, 2015)

Some people disregard the collet key on a BP altogether.


----------



## TommyD (Dec 2, 2015)

I understand but I'm not one, by nature I am quite anal about detail.

 If it were just me I'd still use the key but I'm showing guys that sometimes don't know precision tools how they work. They are Engineering students and I'm trying to instill in them the proper and safe way to operate machinery. The reason being we have a 'know it all'  in class that is a real piece of work. The last straw came when he unscrewed the draw bar and started using it like a ram rod to get out the collet that was improperly aligned. This guy gives me chatter every time I tell the guys how to do something and he kept telling me this was accepted proceedure as I was trying to explain why the collet was stuck and that they were going to damage the threads by doing this. I proceeded, politely, to chew on him quite hard being tired of his yammering, much to his teamates delight. I don't take a lot of crap from anybody.


----------

